# Well I did it..........



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

I put in my order for my Thompson gouges! Thanks Bernie for the suggestions...

Now I need to get practicing on turning handles before they get here!


Keith


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

You will love them! I have his 1/2" Spindle and his 1/2" U Shaped Bowl gouges. Both are very find tools. I have on my list his 3/8" details gouge as well. I turned my own handles for them, but I have heard his handles are very good as well.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Sounds like a plan Keith. I have many of his tools. My go to tools for bowl turning is a 1/2" V and 1/2" U. Also have a 3/8" bowl gouge. 3 or 4 differnet spingle gouges. You are going to love them. I can turn with these tools about twice as long between sharpening as with my other tools. I have been selling a few of them to pay for more Thompson's. Oh and when turning your own handles drill the hole for the tool first and then turn the handle. That way everything is square to the world as my late granddad would say. 

Guess I might as well plant another seed. I bought a diamond wheel made of aluminum that is balanced and is it a sweet sharpening wheel. I bought the 180 grit which now don't choke was $185 but on the good side it will probably last 15 to 20 yrs according to Dave.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Sounds like a plan Keith. I have many of his tools. My go to tools for bowl turning is a 1/2" V and 1/2" U. Also have a 3/8" bowl gouge. 3 or 4 differnet spingle gouges. You are going to love them. I can turn with these tools about twice as long between sharpening as with my other tools. I have been selling a few of them to pay for more Thompson's. Oh and when turning your own handles drill the hole for the tool first and then turn the handle. That way everything is square to the world as my late granddad would say.
> 
> 
> I am going to do that on my drill press now for the one I started. Next one I do, I will drill it while the stock is square.
> ...


....That is the same price as the Thompson 1 1/4" SRG ! I just bought two new grinding wheels. I might need to move that item down on the list. 


Keith


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Keith I rarely if ever use more than my 3/4" spindle roughing gouge. I just felt a 1 1/4" was a waste of time and money IMHO. I do have a 1" but find myself using the 3/4" 98% of the time. I will say those diamond wheels take a light touch and do put a edge on. The first bowl gouge I sharpened on it from Thompson I felt to see what kind of burr I got and it actually paper cut my thumb so it was sharp. 

Have fun Keith. Like I said I do like my bed extension if only for the fact that I can get the tailstock out of my road without having to take it off all the time to do end grain turning. 

Have a great day.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Bernie,

Do you buy the diamond wheel from Thompson Tools or do you get them D-Way tools?

Also, I guess they would work on a high speed grinder because that is all I have right now. I probably could start with the 180 grit and use a regular pink wheel in 80 grit for now?

Keith


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I got it from D-Way tools along with a diamond tool aka tear drop tool, a 1/8", and 3/16" beading tools. I had about 3 different sets of these beading tools but these are hands down the best and the diamond tool you can get into tiny places to clean up.

I wouldn't see why that setup wouldn't work with a high speed grinder. That is exactly what I am using is a white wheel (80 grit) and the diamond wheel. Just remember use a light touch. Watch the sharpening video's on his site. You can see he just barely touches the tool to the surface.


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

I will probably order one tomorrow. I want to make sure it will fit my current high speed grinder. I am going to take it apart tonight and find out.

Keith


----------

